# Umfrageonline-(RegEx) Welche Texteingaben sind erlaubt? mit RegEx bestimmen



## chrispam-hro (17. Oktober 2017)

Ein freundliches Hallo aus Rostock!
Ich weis nicht ob ich hier in dem Bereich des Forums richtig bin.
Ich nutze umfrageonline.de beruflich in der größten Version, die es da gibt... Enterprise nennt die sich...
Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit bei freien Textfeldern in einer Umfrage zu bestimmen, welche Texteingaben erlaubt sind. Dort gibt es auch die Auswahl: selber definieren (RegEx)...
Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach dem Code, der bestimmt, wieviele Zeichen ein jemand eingeben kann. Es kommt leider sehr häufig vor, dass man mir dort 5000 Zeichen eintippt... Das sprengt meine Auswertung, die ich mir daraus ziehe... Habt Ihr Erfahrungen welche Codes man dort eintragen kann?


----------



## HonniCilest (18. Oktober 2017)

Eventuell hilft dir das weiter:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulärer_Ausdruck

Beliebiges Zeichen m bis n mal wäre
.{m,n}


----------

